# Development works done in East Pakistan during Pakistan time



## BHarwana

Chittagong steel mill Pakistan's first steel mill in east Pakistan 1952.








Chittagong oil refinery 1963 established by Pakistan in east Pakistan.






Katpai Dam opened in 1962. Made by Pakistan in east Pakistan 






Adamjee jute mill in east Pakistan 1950 world's biggest jute mill developed by Pakistan.






Orient Airways 1955 merged into PIA by Pakistan to supply aircrafts and develop airline.

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## BHarwana

East Pakistan stock exchange established in 1954 by Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## BHarwana

Pakistan National Oil company founded in 1964 gave Bangladesh 7 natural gas fields in 1960.






@monitor @UKBengali

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Thanks for the thread, very educational.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## BHarwana

Comilla Model academy for rural development 1959 developed by Pakistan to lift people out of poverty.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## BHarwana

Chittagong port modernization 1960. Under Chittagong port trust established in 1960. Done by Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Safriz

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1152718111507038


----------



## BHarwana

Tejgaon airport 1966 developed by Pakistan into an international air port.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Safriz

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=755908437854676





Bangladesh marine academy for training merchant ship officers and crew was Built by Ayub khan. At the time west Pakistan had no such facility.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bangladesh_Marine_Academy

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Kaniska

People remember one bad thing against hundred good things that was done for others!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Nobody trashes Pakistan for the good that it did. But why don’t we open a thread what British empire did for India (Pakistan and Bangladesh included) ofc many many things but still doesn’t justify the harm

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## BHarwana

Kambojaric said:


> But but but Pakistan just raped Bangladesh, stole all resources and invested them in Punjab!



East Pakistan looted the west to develop its self. These all above mentioned industries were developed after 1947 and before 1971.  they separated because of their bloodline of Mir jaffar not because of economics and struggle.

Give good money to Hassina today and she will change the history of Bangladesh in Pakistan's favor.



Michael Corleone said:


> Nobody trashes Pakistan for the good that it did. But why don’t we open a thread what British empire did for India (Pakistan and Bangladesh included) ofc many many things but still doesn’t justify the harm



What was the bad Pakistan did?

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## BHarwana

Homo Sapiens said:


> Out of 100 Rupees Pakistan govt. got from East Pakistan as revenue and foreign currency, 75 rupees were diverted to West Pakistan and 25 rupees were spend in East Pakistan to build some show projects to sooth the resentment. These are such projects.
> 
> If Pakistani central govt. were genuinely impartial to distribute the national resources then why East Pakistan's real per capita income was stagnant for whole 24 years period? while West Pakistan doubled? Whatever development happened in East, ten times more happened in the West. Be it industrial plants, educational institutes, power plants, govt. jobs everything.



The magnitude of these projects is something east cannot produce in 20 years. From 1947 to 1971. When east Pakistan's only economy was under developed jute industry. All these projects were completed with in 15 years of independence and Bangladesh was a backward economy that time. Sorry bro with the time frame at hand you can only spread lies.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## BHarwana

Jackdaws said:


> Yep. You can post all the projects started and executed in West Pakistan and title the thread "What East Pakistan/Bangladesh did for West Pakistan".



If east was doing for west and holding the key to power then why did they wanted independence? Something lose in the head? You can only use fake blames on us for one thing not all.



Yogijaat said:


> But at that time it was one Pakistan and they also contributed to everything built in their nation, what will you say if Bangladeshi opens a thread with totle what Bangladesh did for Pakistan?



Please be our guest and let's see what happens? Start posting and let's see who the thread favors. Problem is Bengal history is flawed by Swami league. The balance sheet cannot produce zero at conclusion.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Jackdaws said:


> Yep. You can post all the projects started and executed in West Pakistan and title the thread "What East Pakistan/Bangladesh did for West Pakistan".


I have already posted a thread about it in last year. You can take a look at the OP of that thread if interested. I do not wish to get the trouble of digging up all those facts and data now again. Here is that thread-
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/why-bangladesh.480206/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BHarwana

Homo Sapiens said:


> I have already posted a thread about it in last year. You can take a look at the OP of that thread. I do not wish to get the trouble of digging up all those facts and data now again. Here is that thread-
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/why-bangladesh.480206/



Lol you cannot prove me wrong here no matter what ever you do. 

All these projects have a date line and history. 

They are worth billions of dollars and this much cannot be produced by east Pakistan's economy. Sorry bro you are stuck 

@django here is nice read for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Safriz

Homo Sapiens said:


> I have already posted a thread about it in last year. You can take a look at the OP of that thread if interested. I do not wish to get the trouble of digging up all those facts and data now again. Here is that thread-
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/why-bangladesh.480206/


The source of your epic thread was some propaganda blog?



Jackdaws said:


> East was providing the money. West controlled the purse strings.


How?
Their only source of income was jute and cotton and that too was regularly disrupted by floods and cyclones.
The annual exports of jute from east Pakistan was less than Pakistani defence budget which hovered around 500 million dollars after 1965.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BHarwana

In 1970 whole Bengal was destroyed by cyclone and only west Pakistan came to help.

Many Bangladeshi died in this and these death were blamed on Pakistan as genocide. 






These are the videos which hassina uses for propaganda they are from cyclone.






History was flawed by Awami league.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Green Arrow

Also add Bangladesh Parliament and Dhaka crickets stadium as well to this list

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## BHarwana

Irish came to the help food was flown in from west Pakistan doctor were sent from west Pakistan army was deployed.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sugarcane

Jackdaws said:


> East was providing the money. West controlled the purse strings.



2.1. Pre-independence Revenue Sharing (Niemeyer Award) Prior to independence, Niemeyer Award (under the 1935 Act) was followed to distribute the resources between federal and provincial governments of the British India. Under this award sales tax was a provincial subject while income tax collections to be redistributed were prescribed as 50 percent of the total collection. Even after the creation of Pakistan, till March 1952, same award was followed although with some adjustment in railway budget, sharing of income and sales tax [Pakistan (1991)]. In addition Sindh and NWFP were given annual grants of Rs 10 million and Rs 10.5 million, respectively. However when the financial position of Sindh improved, these grants were used to settle its federal debt thus it was virtually getting no grants at the time of independence.

2.2. Post-independence Revenue Sharing (Raisman Award) After the independence, Sir Jeremy Raisman was assigned to formulate a feasible revenue sharing formula between federation and federating units of the country. Thus Raisman formula was presented in December, 1947 [Pakistan (1991) and Jaffery and Sadaqat (2006)] and subsequently adopted on April 1, 1952. In that formula, to overcome the poor financial situation arising from partition federal government was given 50 percent ad hoc share of sales tax to cope with its financial crises under Raisman award. Out of the proceeds of 50 percent income tax East Pakistan government got 45 percent of the federal divisible pool while West Pakistan got the remaining share. This share was distributed as 27, 12, 8, 4, 0.6, 0.6, and 2.8 percent amongst provinces of Punjab, Sindh, NWFP and Bhawalpur, Khairpur, Balochistan states union and residual1, respectively [Pakistan (1991)]. Under this award the subvention to NWFP was Rs 12.5 million. 

2.3. Revenue Sharing under One Unit Four provinces NWFP, Sindh, Punjab, and Balochistan of West Pakistan were declared as one unit during 1955. Earlier, these provinces were considered as separate identities as of East Pakistan. Therefore, after these arrangements there were only two units namely East and West Pakistan. Two awards for year 1961 and 1964 were announced during that period. At that time the resources were distributed only amongst East Pakistan and West Pakistan.

2.3.1. The 1961 Award Under the award, out of the divisible pool (70 percent of sales tax plus other taxes), East Pakistan and West Pakistan got 54 and 46 percent share,
respectively. 30 percent of sales tax was specified to the provinces on the bases of collection in their respective areas. While the remaining duties on agricultural land and capital value tax on immovable property were given to the units as per their collection [Pakistan (1991)]. 

2.3.2. The 1964 Award The 1964 National Finance Commission was set up under article 144 of the 1962 constitution. The divisible pool consisted of collection from income tax, sales tax, excise duty and export duty. However 30 percent of sales tax was distributed in accordance with its collection in each province. The respective share out of divisible pool between centre and provinces were 35:65 percent. The share of East Pakistan and West Pakistan remained unchanged at 54 percent and 46 percent. However, on 1st July 1970 the West Pakistan was disband into Punjab, Sindh, NWFP and Balochistan, thus its share of 46 percent was distributed as 56.5, 23.5, 15.5 and 4.5 percent respectively among the new provinces [Pakistan (1991)]. 

2.3.3. National Finance Committee 1970 A committee2 was set up to recommend for the inter-governmental resource sharing under the Federal Finance Minister on April 1970. The divisible pool remained unchanged, however the share of the federal and provincial governments in the divisible pool was considered to be 20:80 percent respectively. Out of the provincial share 54 percent was given to East Pakistan, while the remaining 46 percent was distributed among the rest of the provinces

http://pide.org.pk/pdf/Working Paper/WorkingPaper-33.pdf

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ziaulislam

BHarwana said:


> East Pakistan looted the west to develop its self. These all above mentioned industries were developed after 1947 and before 1971.  they separated because of their bloodline of Mir jaffar not because of economics and struggle.
> 
> Give good money to Hassina today and she will change the history of Bangladesh in Pakistan's favor.
> 
> 
> 
> What was the bad Pakistan did?


It was not going to work..bengalis wanted supermacy as nationalism was fed to them for long time..i am just sorry that it had to be bloody partition ..remember before 1946 most realized it wont work and wanted to separate states it was last minute call

Things actually got worse for bengal after partition economically

ITS ALSO UNFORTUNATE THAT PAKISTAN TOOK OVER ALL THE LOAN AND DIDNT GAVE BENGALDESH ITS DUE SHARE was good gesture but now i think it was the wrong move seeing how hostile they are 

Now we must just move on ...

We learned our lesson and made nukes...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BHarwana

Mashriq Maghreb express established by Pakistan 1955 in east Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bluesky

Pan-Islamic-Pakistan said:


> Thanks for the thread, very educational.


Hey m*nkey, are you fond of history? If not this is not a place of the Murkhs. Get the hell out of any discussion forum. Bloody, you are here always to nag and distort history.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## BHarwana

ziaulislam said:


> It was not going to work..bengalis wanted supermacy as nationalism was fed to them for long time..i am just sorry that it had to be bloody partition ..remember before 1946 most realized it wont work and wanted to separate states it was last minute call
> 
> Things actually got worse for bengal after partition economically
> 
> ITS ALSO UNFORTUNATE THAT PAKISTAN TOOK OVER ALL THE LOAN AND DIDNT GAVE BENGALDESH ITS DUE SHARE was good gesture but now i think it was the wrong move seeing how hostile they are
> 
> Now we must just move on ...
> 
> We learned our lesson and made nukes...



I am not talking about it working or not. This is not about how it turned out politically but it was Bengal who was at mistake. Economically what they got was by looting our resources. The Bengali died in bolah cyclone in millions and blamed on us. There are footage of those cyclone deaths. They were born traitors even the history proves it from Mir qasim to jaffar but they are always crying like we looted them. These people got more development projects than Paris and New York.

@ziaulislam I am only quoting the govt started projects and I have so many left to state. If I bring in the private sector invest of Adamjee and Africa walas etc and textile industry established by west Pakistan in east this money is so much that you cannot imagine. What fools they are to kick independence and go back into the fold of Indian occupation.

Every day Hassina brigade gets on the forum and start their crying just to pollute the Bengali minds and show us evil in reality her father was a traitor who sold Bangladesh to India and till now poor Bengali people are struggling.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

*"What west Pakistan did for east Pakistan".*
Why the title is like this? It should be what development works were done in East Pakistan during Pakistan time. You are talking as if the east took money from your father's pocket to do the works. It is hilarious!! @waz, please change the title so that positive-minded people can participate in the discussion.

Now, we should come out with another thread titled, "What east Pakistan did in west Pakistan". Seems many of the things including your import of the *decorative grass turf for Islamabad from France* were done with our money. Can you deny it? But, you are talking as if *your dirt-poor desert west Pakistan* was a super-rich country like America and you gave us so many donations. Stop writing meaningless fuzzy things.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## waz

I think we’ve had enough of these threads for the time being.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dubious

waz said:


> I think we’ve had enough of these threads for the time being.


I think this thread should go on and become sticky...It has valid points...Just cleaned up some personal garbage but apart from that, MOST of these projects are never mentioned in debates! All the negative is always mentioned so I would like , with your permission, to allow this thread and make it a sticky!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## waz

Dubious said:


> I think this thread should go on and become sticky...It has valid points...Just cleaned up some personal garbage but apart from that, MOST of these projects are never mentioned in debates! All the negative is always mentioned so I would like , with your permission, to allow this thread and make it a sticky!



That’s fine but it will end up in a troll war, these type of threads always do, even though the OP has good intentions.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dubious

waz said:


> That’s fine but it will end up in a troll war, these type of threads always do, even though the OP has good intentions.


I will try to keep an eye on it and make sure it stays with the positive...I am tired of hearing all negative as if in decades we were with East Pakistan we did nothing!!

@BHarwana Report any crap DO NOT ENGAGE! I will clean it up!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

Dubious said:


> I will try to keep an eye on it and make sure it stays with the positive...I am tired of hearing all negative as if in decades we were with East Pakistan we did nothing!!
> 
> @BHarwana Report any crap DO NOT ENGAGE! I will clean it up!



@Dubious You have been doing excellent moderation on this forum lately. It is much cleaner. All mods also, keep up the good work guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BHarwana

Dubious said:


> I will try to keep an eye on it and make sure it stays with the positive...I am tired of hearing all negative as if in decades we were with East Pakistan we did nothing!!
> 
> @BHarwana Report any crap DO NOT ENGAGE! I will clean it up!



@Dubious I would agree with @waz this thread will become a mess. Indian have been working very hard to cultivate hate between Bangladesh and Pakistan and there are elections coming in Bangladesh of Dec 30th. They will do every thing to destroy the reality. The message here has been delivered and any one who can count cost know how much money went into Bengal no can deny these projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pan-Islamic-Pakistan

LoveIcon said:


> 2.1. Pre-independence Revenue Sharing (Niemeyer Award) Prior to independence, Niemeyer Award (under the 1935 Act) was followed to distribute the resources between federal and provincial governments of the British India. Under this award sales tax was a provincial subject while income tax collections to be redistributed were prescribed as 50 percent of the total collection. Even after the creation of Pakistan, till March 1952, same award was followed although with some adjustment in railway budget, sharing of income and sales tax [Pakistan (1991)]. In addition Sindh and NWFP were given annual grants of Rs 10 million and Rs 10.5 million, respectively. However when the financial position of Sindh improved, these grants were used to settle its federal debt thus it was virtually getting no grants at the time of independence.
> 
> 2.2. Post-independence Revenue Sharing (Raisman Award) After the independence, Sir Jeremy Raisman was assigned to formulate a feasible revenue sharing formula between federation and federating units of the country. Thus Raisman formula was presented in December, 1947 [Pakistan (1991) and Jaffery and Sadaqat (2006)] and subsequently adopted on April 1, 1952. In that formula, to overcome the poor financial situation arising from partition federal government was given 50 percent ad hoc share of sales tax to cope with its financial crises under Raisman award. Out of the proceeds of 50 percent income tax East Pakistan government got 45 percent of the federal divisible pool while West Pakistan got the remaining share. This share was distributed as 27, 12, 8, 4, 0.6, 0.6, and 2.8 percent amongst provinces of Punjab, Sindh, NWFP and Bhawalpur, Khairpur, Balochistan states union and residual1, respectively [Pakistan (1991)]. Under this award the subvention to NWFP was Rs 12.5 million.
> 
> 2.3. Revenue Sharing under One Unit Four provinces NWFP, Sindh, Punjab, and Balochistan of West Pakistan were declared as one unit during 1955. Earlier, these provinces were considered as separate identities as of East Pakistan. Therefore, after these arrangements there were only two units namely East and West Pakistan. Two awards for year 1961 and 1964 were announced during that period. At that time the resources were distributed only amongst East Pakistan and West Pakistan.
> 
> 2.3.1. The 1961 Award Under the award, out of the divisible pool (70 percent of sales tax plus other taxes), East Pakistan and West Pakistan got 54 and 46 percent share,
> respectively. 30 percent of sales tax was specified to the provinces on the bases of collection in their respective areas. While the remaining duties on agricultural land and capital value tax on immovable property were given to the units as per their collection [Pakistan (1991)].
> 
> 2.3.2. The 1964 Award The 1964 National Finance Commission was set up under article 144 of the 1962 constitution. The divisible pool consisted of collection from income tax, sales tax, excise duty and export duty. However 30 percent of sales tax was distributed in accordance with its collection in each province. The respective share out of divisible pool between centre and provinces were 35:65 percent. The share of East Pakistan and West Pakistan remained unchanged at 54 percent and 46 percent. However, on 1st July 1970 the West Pakistan was disband into Punjab, Sindh, NWFP and Balochistan, thus its share of 46 percent was distributed as 56.5, 23.5, 15.5 and 4.5 percent respectively among the new provinces [Pakistan (1991)].
> 
> 2.3.3. National Finance Committee 1970 A committee2 was set up to recommend for the inter-governmental resource sharing under the Federal Finance Minister on April 1970. The divisible pool remained unchanged, however the share of the federal and provincial governments in the divisible pool was considered to be 20:80 percent respectively. Out of the provincial share 54 percent was given to East Pakistan, while the remaining 46 percent was distributed among the rest of the provinces
> 
> http://pide.org.pk/pdf/Working Paper/WorkingPaper-33.pdf



Wow, so since 1961 East Pakistan got a higher percentage (54%) of tax money than West Pakistan (46%.)

East Pakistan was wealthy. We have been lied to.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Species

Dubious said:


> I think this thread should go on and become sticky...It has valid points...Just cleaned up some personal garbage but apart from that, MOST of these projects are never mentioned in debates! All the negative is always mentioned so I would like , with your permission, to allow this thread and make it a sticky!



The title needs to be changed though, something like "Development works in East Pakistan 1947-1971". Saying these development works were done by West Pakistan in East Pakistan is like saying development in Punjab is done by Sindh, Balochistan and Khybar Pukhtoonwa. Besides, many of these projects were in fact funded by donors.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

BHarwana said:


> @Dubious I would agree with @waz this thread will become a mess. Indian have been working very hard to cultivate hate between Bangladesh and Pakistan and there are elections coming in Bangladesh of Dec 30th. They will do every thing to destroy the reality. The message here has been delivered and any one who can count cost know how much money went into Bengal no can deny these projects.


Well, I made this sticky so that it can be more of a reference .....

I know in fights/ war a lot goes south! 

In fact my parents never taught me about BD...I didnt know BD was east Pakistan before secondary school....I found out through history in school ....then when I joined this Science club [which took part in competitions] my senior who was in O levels and I was 2 yrs junior ...she found out I was Pakistani and I didnt know she was BD...She comes up to me and says so your parents hate my country and my people. Do YOU hate me? I didnt know what she was talking about coz in our community Pakistanis, BD and Indian Muslims were all equal. It was the 1st quick lesson on BD I got! All negative....all disappointing, coming from a lady 2 yrs my senior pouring out words I had no clue how to digest! I had no defense all I could ask was, why should I hate you when I dont know you, I wasnt born then nor did anything that you claim? She immediately shut up and respected me after that, more so coz she had no reply for my questions and also coz we won the competition......

I avoid BD threads for this very reason but I fail to agree we did ONLY BAD!

Sure people would know at the back of their minds, but very few would point it out, bring it forward and I would like this as a resource thread so kindly fill it up with everything good you people can think of!

I am tired of hate....



Species said:


> The title needs to be changed though, something like "Development works in East Pakistan 1947-1971". Saying these development works were done by West Pakistan in East Pakistan is like saying development in Punjab is done by Sindh, Balochistan and Khybar Pukhtoonwa. Besides, many of these projects were in fact funded by donors.


I can change the title to make it sound more intellectual.
Well, allowing budget into East was also consensual....So West had to agree in order for it to move forward!
2ndly, money from donors could have also been siphoned to West considering we were evil, right?

@BHarwana [change your name...I always forget what it is when I need to mention you ]

Do you agree to the thread title being change to: "Development works in East Pakistan 1947-1971" as suggested by @Species ?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BHarwana

Dubious said:


> Well, I made this sticky so that it can be more of a reference .....
> 
> I know in fights/ war a lot goes south!
> 
> In fact my parents never taught me about BD...I didnt know BD was east Pakistan before secondary school....I found out through history in school ....then when I joined this Science club [which took part in competitions] my senior who was in O levels and I was 2 yrs junior ...she found out I was Pakistani and I didnt know she was BD...She comes up to me and says so your parents hate my country and my people. Do YOU hate me? I didnt know what she was talking about coz in our community Pakistanis, BD and Indian Muslims were all equal. It was the 1st quick lesson on BD I got! All negative....all disappointing, coming from a lady 2 yrs my senior pouring out words I had no clue how to digest! I had no defense all I could ask was, why should I hate you when I dont know you, I wasnt born then nor did anything that you claim? She immediately shut up and respected me after that, more so coz she had no reply for my questions and also coz we won the competition......
> 
> I avoid BD threads for this very reason but I fail to agree we did ONLY BAD!
> 
> Sure people would know at the back of their minds, but very few would point it out, bring it forward and I would like this as a resource thread so kindly fill it up with everything good you people can think of!
> 
> I am tired of hate....



We never did bad to Bangladesh the death of civilians which are blamed on us were done by November 12th 1970 cyclone and before that I can post a speech of Ayub Khan where he is clearly naming Indian RAW elements killing civilians and students in 1969 when there was no involvement of Pakistan army in Bangladesh. The problem is none of us ever countered the narrative of India. 

If you recall who was Sikandar Mirza and how he destroyed the political system of Pakistan you would blame Bangladesh more for atrocities than west Pakistan.

My grand father was MLA at that time and his efforts made Ayub Khan attain power and I know a lot from that time because of discussions with my late grand father. There is lot to history which is not told but blaming Pakistan for looting Bangladesh is wrong. They asked independence for ethnicity not economics.

Here is the video of celebrations of independence in east Pakistan. Bengali can blame us for every thing but we even paid for their loans. Sorry the narrative of Bangladesh is flawed.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dubious

Michael Corleone said:


> Nobody trashes Pakistan for the good that it did. But why don’t we open a thread what British empire did for India (Pakistan and Bangladesh included) ofc many many things but still doesn’t justify the harm


It is not about justifying the HARM....
Sadly, everyone knows what British Raj did...Mostly the good..not too much about the bad...For West Pakistan it is the opposite....NO ONE knows that any good was done! ONLY NEGATIVE is spread, it causes hate that results in some sort of relief and appreciation for the partition! 


However, show me 1 thread that showed ANY GOOD that was done.....Everytime such a thread is allowed, it becomes a troll fest! It is as though either you know there was good and fail to acknowledge it! OR you dont know there was no good that just means too much negative propaganda...Even science today says dont be negative!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BHarwana

Dubious said:


> change your name...I always forget what it is when I need to mention you ]



Yes I am thinking on that. Will find a new name and change it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

BHarwana said:


> We never did bad to Bangladesh


That is an overstatement!

However, we didnt do it as bad as they keep recollecting!



BHarwana said:


> The problem is none of us ever countered the narrative of India.


I agree with this and sadly that has become poison...

I know of just 1 Pakistani family who were stationed in BD when the attacks started...They had to run and their recalls are really scary! They faced it 1st hand but they dont hate BD across the board despite having to flee chaos AGAIN (1st from india then BD)



BHarwana said:


> If you recall who was Sikandar Mirza and how he destroyed the political system of Pakistan you would blame Bangladesh more for atrocities than west Pakistan.


Politicians of that time were all privileged people who didnt care about humanity! I could say the same about Bhutto....



BHarwana said:


> My grand father was MLA at that time and his efforts made Ayub Khan attain power and I know a lot from that time because of discussions with my late grand father. There is lot to history which is not told but blaming Pakistan for looting Bangladesh is wrong. They asked independence for ethnicity not economics.


That I agree...I also agree we were unfair and didnt want power to go to the East also due to ethnicity. I also agree BD was never supposed to be a part of Pakistan and it partitioned for good!



BHarwana said:


> Here is the video of celebrations of independence in east Pakistan. Bengali can blame us for every thing but we even paid for their loans. Sorry the narrative of Bangladesh is flawed.


It is hence why I want this thread...Not to hear a thank you from them but to educate them and also ourselves...More for ourselves since PDF is also accumulating and presenting knowledge...Those who are true to themselves will read and hopefully decrease the hate!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jackdaws

شاھین میزایل said:


> The source of your epic thread was some propaganda blog?
> 
> 
> How?
> Their only source of income was jute and cotton and that too was regularly disrupted by floods and cyclones.
> The annual exports of jute from east Pakistan was less than Pakistani defence budget which hovered around 500 million dollars after 1965.



There will always be lopsided development. The southern and western part of India contribute more economically to the exchequer than North and the east. But more money is spent in politically important states in the North. 

I know Nehru is reviled by Indians but he did a great job in ensuring Hindi is NOT the national language, by dividing states on linguistic grounds and ending Zamindari. From what I understand Pak did none of these 3. It even imposed Urdu on the Bengalis which defied logic. 

Again, I wish I remembered the name of the book from uni but I don't. Maybe some Bangla can shed light on it. Jute was exported but many factories were in India in West Bengal and West Pakistan decreased or forbid the export of jute to India. 

Also in 1947 itself Jinnah wanted Calcutta as a "free port" to be used as a capital by both cities because East Bengal was pretty rural. 





LoveIcon said:


> 2.1. Pre-independence Revenue Sharing (Niemeyer Award) Prior to independence, Niemeyer Award (under the 1935 Act) was followed to distribute the resources between federal and provincial governments of the British India. Under this award sales tax was a provincial subject while income tax collections to be redistributed were prescribed as 50 percent of the total collection. Even after the creation of Pakistan, till March 1952, same award was followed although with some adjustment in railway budget, sharing of income and sales tax [Pakistan (1991)]. In addition Sindh and NWFP were given annual grants of Rs 10 million and Rs 10.5 million, respectively. However when the financial position of Sindh improved, these grants were used to settle its federal debt thus it was virtually getting no grants at the time of independence.
> 
> 2.2. Post-independence Revenue Sharing (Raisman Award) After the independence, Sir Jeremy Raisman was assigned to formulate a feasible revenue sharing formula between federation and federating units of the country. Thus Raisman formula was presented in December, 1947 [Pakistan (1991) and Jaffery and Sadaqat (2006)] and subsequently adopted on April 1, 1952. In that formula, to overcome the poor financial situation arising from partition federal government was given 50 percent ad hoc share of sales tax to cope with its financial crises under Raisman award. Out of the proceeds of 50 percent income tax East Pakistan government got 45 percent of the federal divisible pool while West Pakistan got the remaining share. This share was distributed as 27, 12, 8, 4, 0.6, 0.6, and 2.8 percent amongst provinces of Punjab, Sindh, NWFP and Bhawalpur, Khairpur, Balochistan states union and residual1, respectively [Pakistan (1991)]. Under this award the subvention to NWFP was Rs 12.5 million.
> 
> 2.3. Revenue Sharing under One Unit Four provinces NWFP, Sindh, Punjab, and Balochistan of West Pakistan were declared as one unit during 1955. Earlier, these provinces were considered as separate identities as of East Pakistan. Therefore, after these arrangements there were only two units namely East and West Pakistan. Two awards for year 1961 and 1964 were announced during that period. At that time the resources were distributed only amongst East Pakistan and West Pakistan.
> 
> 2.3.1. The 1961 Award Under the award, out of the divisible pool (70 percent of sales tax plus other taxes), East Pakistan and West Pakistan got 54 and 46 percent share,
> respectively. 30 percent of sales tax was specified to the provinces on the bases of collection in their respective areas. While the remaining duties on agricultural land and capital value tax on immovable property were given to the units as per their collection [Pakistan (1991)].
> 
> 2.3.2. The 1964 Award The 1964 National Finance Commission was set up under article 144 of the 1962 constitution. The divisible pool consisted of collection from income tax, sales tax, excise duty and export duty. However 30 percent of sales tax was distributed in accordance with its collection in each province. The respective share out of divisible pool between centre and provinces were 35:65 percent. The share of East Pakistan and West Pakistan remained unchanged at 54 percent and 46 percent. However, on 1st July 1970 the West Pakistan was disband into Punjab, Sindh, NWFP and Balochistan, thus its share of 46 percent was distributed as 56.5, 23.5, 15.5 and 4.5 percent respectively among the new provinces [Pakistan (1991)].
> 
> 2.3.3. National Finance Committee 1970 A committee2 was set up to recommend for the inter-governmental resource sharing under the Federal Finance Minister on April 1970. The divisible pool remained unchanged, however the share of the federal and provincial governments in the divisible pool was considered to be 20:80 percent respectively. Out of the provincial share 54 percent was given to East Pakistan, while the remaining 46 percent was distributed among the rest of the provinces
> 
> http://pide.org.pk/pdf/Working Paper/WorkingPaper-33.pdf


Great. Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sparten

Kambojaric said:


> But but but Pakistan just raped Bangladesh, stole all resources and invested them in Punjab!


Don't tell our libtards that. They already have an aversion to facts.


----------



## LASER1

khansaheeb said:


> Over half of our army ,navy and airforce were full of Bengalis too.


No. 5% in Army with just one Major General, 1.7% in Navy and a better 6% in the air force (officer ranks). Numbers suggest 10% of Bengali staff strength in Military.


----------



## VikingRaider

Dubious said:


> I will try to keep an eye on it and make sure it stays with the positive...I am tired of hearing all negative as if in decades we were with East Pakistan we did nothing!!
> 
> @BHarwana Report any crap DO NOT ENGAGE! I will clean it up!


@Dubious , for a sticky thread this title looks a bit absurd . IMHO this title proposed by bluesky should work well .
Changing the title will encourage positive-minded people to participate in the discussion.
This title proposed by @bluesky is
" *Development works were done in East Pakistan during Pakistan time* " .
Thanks and regards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sparten

Jackdaws said:


> From what I understand Pak did none of these 3. It even imposed Urdu on the Bengalis which defied logic.


It was alos imposed on Punjabis, SIndhis, Pathans, Balochis, Seraikis, Kashmiris, Gilgitis.

And unlike the above, the Bengos actually got their language as a co-national language. Punjabi, Sindhi, Pashto, Seraiki, Brahui etc did not get that status.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bananarepublic

fishes always get angry when they talk about 1971 ...
move on its history ,


----------



## Destranator

Atlas said:


> @Dubious , for a sticky thread this title looks a bit absurd . IMHO this title proposed by bluesky should work well .
> Changing the title will encourage positive-minded people to participate in the discussion.
> This title proposed by @bluesky is
> " *Development works were done in East Pakistan during Pakistan time* " .
> Thanks and regards.


Let them be. Let's see what they claim next as their "contribution".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

Chittagong university established by Pakistan 1966.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VikingRaider

Al-Ansar said:


> Let them be. Let's see what they claim next as their "contribution".


It can be a fruitful discussion . If both side can show tolerance , relationship between two countries population can be much better here . At least we can hope a better result .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BHarwana

Chittagong university 1966 developed by Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## VikingRaider

Al-Ansar said:


> "Fruitful discussion" is out of question given the thread title and obvious intent. Best to watch the comedy unfold from the sidelines.


Old title is already changed . This new title was proposed by a Bangladeshi poster @bluesky , and i requested @Dubious to change the old title to the new one, thanks to him for this . So pakistanis are not responsible for this new title , but we are, because this is the title of bluesky .
If we can discuss the bad things of a regime , we also can discuss the good things of that time too . Being one eyed monster will not give us any benefit . We should have this courage to call black is black and white is white .



bluesky said:


> *"What west Pakistan did for east Pakistan".*
> Why the title is like this? It should be what *development works were done in East Pakistan during Pakistan time*. You are talking as if the east took money from your father's pocket to do the works. It is hilarious!! @waz, please change the title so that positive-minded people can participate in the discussion.
> 
> Now, we should come out with another thread titled, "What east Pakistan did in west Pakistan". Seems many of the things including your import of the *decorative grass turf for Islamabad from France* were done with our money. Can you deny it? But, you are talking as if *your dirt-poor desert west Pakistan* was a super-rich country like America and you gave us so many donations. Stop writing meaningless fuzzy things.


@Al-Ansar here is the title part ( bold red) from the post of @bluesky .

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Destranator

Atlas said:


> Old title is already changed . This new title was proposed by a Bangladeshi poster @bluesky , and i requested @Dubious to change the old title to the new one, thanks to him for this . So pakistanis are not responsible for this new title , but we are, because this is the title of bluesky .
> If we can discuss the bad things of a regime , we also can discuss the good things of that time too . Being one eyed monster will not give us any benefit . We should have this courage to call black is black and white is white .
> 
> 
> @Al-Ansar here is the title part ( bold red) from the post of @bluesky .



Well a "regime" is nothing without the people. If a fairly represented regime was in place we would have had 10x the development.


----------



## BHarwana

Atlas said:


> Old title is already changed . This new title was proposed by a Bangladeshi poster @bluesky , and i requested @Dubious to change the old title to the new one, thanks to him for this . So pakistanis are not responsible for this new title , but we are, because this is the title of bluesky .
> If we can discuss the bad things of a regime , we also can discuss the good things of that time too . Being one eyed monster will not give us any benefit . We should have this courage to call black is black and white is white .
> 
> 
> @Al-Ansar here is the title part ( bold red) from the post of @bluesky .



There are so many threads of things Pakistan did bad to Bangladesh but trust me after I am over with this thread Bengali can weigh in how much was spent on Bangladesh. A single project of Kaptai dam costed $500 million back then. It was built by USA company and paid by Pakistan. Now $500 million is more than the revenue Bangladesh can generate in 7 years in 1957 when the project was started.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## VikingRaider

Al-Ansar said:


> Well a "regime" is nothing without the people. If a fairly represented regime was in place we would have had 10x the development.


unfortunately our real development started since this current regime of sheikh hasina , and that was after 40 years of our independence. It's 47 years now . So our post war regimes were also not so fairly represented , that's why we had almost no development before the Hasina regime . In 2001 BNP regime almost everything ( that was not too big though ) was destroyed . Now lets move forward , IMHO it's the best way .



BHarwana said:


> There are so many threads of things Pakistan did bad to Bangladesh but trust me after I am over with this thread Bengali can weigh in how much was spent on Bangladesh. A single project of Kaptai dam costed $500 million back then. It was built by USA company and paid by Pakistan. Now $500 million is more than the revenue Bangladesh can generate in 7 years in 1957 when the project was started.



Yes , we should have the courage to call black is black and white is white . I have no disagreement on this . Just the real complain was about few disparities and some other things . Although it's not relevant here , still it can be discussed, and I think @bluesky is much more qualified than me to comment on such things as I am not good at history . And any good discussion can be a great thing in a friendly atmosphere .Thank you 
@BHarwana

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

BHarwana said:


> What was the bad Pakistan did?


Discrimination against Bengali population, killing of Hindu civilians to name a few


----------



## BHarwana

Michael Corleone said:


> Discrimination against Bengali population, killing of Hindu civilians to name a few



I think the language movement was not started by Pakistan. It was started by India and Bengali bought the narrative. Apart from that if there was discrimination the level of money being poured into Bangladesh in 10 years is far greater to negate any discrimination.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## VikingRaider

BHarwana said:


> Development by Hassina? Lol
> Tell me how much water has Hassina brought from India. If it was not for Pakistan who gave you those dams and industry sorry to say Hassina would have already sold you. The only dam which is supporting your food source was made by Pakistan and Hassina has lost water to India.


I was talking to him about post war ( after 1971 ) regime mean Bangladesh time , not Pakistan time . Mean I wanted to say that after pakistan Time, we have very few development before the current regime of Hasina ! And sometimes you need to serve in order to lead . Bangladesh is going under such process !


----------



## VikingRaider

Al-Ansar said:


> @Atlas : You see? This is the mentality I was talking about. As is the case with any nationality, a portion of Pakistanis cannot be reasoned with. Best to let them be.


I believe it's Misunderstanding . He thought that I have denied any development of Pakistan regime mate ! My English is terribly weak , so maybe it was my fault not to make him understand . So lets wait further and see what happen ! 
If no good result then it will be a disaster though !But i hope this thread will be positive , now just lets wait and observe ! @Al-Ansar


----------



## Michael Corleone

Dubious said:


> It is not about justifying the HARM....
> Sadly, everyone knows what British Raj did...Mostly the good..not too much about the bad...For West Pakistan it is the opposite....NO ONE knows that any good was done! ONLY NEGATIVE is spread, it causes hate that results in some sort of relief and appreciation for the partition!
> 
> 
> However, show me 1 thread that showed ANY GOOD that was done.....Everytime such a thread is allowed, it becomes a troll fest! It is as though either you know there was good and fail to acknowledge it! OR you dont know there was no good that just means too much negative propaganda...Even science today says dont be negative!


The thing is that I notice this south Asian shit show of a serial a distinct character of people who reside in these regions... people from these region who’ve grown up and reside elsewhere aren’t as salty. There’s no point in discussing the past... 


Dubious said:


> Mostly the good..not too much about the bad


Well yeah, until you take into account the east India company before that... complete hogs


----------



## Dubious

Michael Corleone said:


> The thing is that I notice this south Asian shit show of a serial a distinct character of people who reside in these regions... people from these region who’ve grown up and reside elsewhere aren’t as salty. There’s no point in discussing the past...


Yet you keep bringing in the negative?

If you continue I will thread ban you...You have plenty of threads to flood with negativity! 

THIS THREAD IS SPECIFICALLY for the other side of the story! If you deny it, you are lying coz EVERY story has 2 sides!

I am going to remove your posts now, BUT IF YOU CONTINUE, depending on the post, you will either be thread banned or warned! Like I said you can vomit your negativity on another thread not this one! If you dont have an ounce of POSITIVE in you, either be a silent reader to learn or exit. 

The choice is yours!

*THIS goes for EVERY MEMBER IRRESPECTIVE OF YOUR NATIONALITIES!*

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BHarwana

Al-Ansar said:


> @Atlas : You see? This is the mentality I was talking about. As is the case with any nationality, a portion of Pakistanis cannot be reasoned with. Best to let them be.



This is nothing against Bangladesh but a political statement and we can always have a political debate. The whole history text books of Bangladesh is full Hassina narrative and you are blaming my mentality that is very strange. For decades Awami leagues regime has done politics on anti Pakistan narrative so you tell me where is the bad mentality located. I just gave few threads in this week to highlight the issue and whole Bangladesh is complaining about it. Although you can ask @bluesky about Awami league if I am wrong. JI was Pakistani, now is BNP also Pakistani? 

Wake up bro reality is very far from where you stand. You want to bash Pakistan there are many threads of Hassina brigade on the forum be my guest. But weight in this one thread is higher than those.

I have just given the development projects and any one is welcome to calculate the money. What east produced and what has been invested. We all can soothe math.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## bluesky

khansaheeb said:


> Over half of our army ,navy and airforce were full of Bengalis too.


No, your statement is not correct that half in the military were Bengalis from east Pakistan. There were historical reasons for that. We have to go back to Sepoy Mutiny of 1857 where the Punjabi Sikh, as well as Muslims, fought in favor of the British. I am just stating the fact and not criticizing it. After the war, the British took special care to develop agriculture and industry in the greater Punjab, and in order to get their continuos support a vast number of Punjabis/Pathans were recruited in the British Military.

So, at the point of independece/partition in 1947, both IA and PA had a larger number of Punjabis in the Army. Bengalis were almost non-existence. But, Quaed-e-Azam encouraged the establishment of East Bengal Regiment (EBR). I am not sure, but as far as I know all the regiments like EBR, Punjab or Baluch Regiments or even EPR (BDR/BGB) had a mix of people from other Provinces as well. 

So, finally, before 1971 Bengalis constituted about 50,000 out of a total of 300,000 troops in all the regiments together. Airforce and Navy might have a larger Bengali presence but not perhaps over 50%. Please check my statement. I am trying to straighten the facts.



BHarwana said:


> Comilla Model academy for rural development 1959 developed by Pakistan to lift people out of poverty.


The Chief of Comilla Academy was Akhter Hamid Khan. But I do not know his personal history. Was he from west Pakistan? He contributed a lot, all the people here respected him for his devotion to the development of agriculture.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BHarwana

Khulna shipyard 1957 developed by Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## bluesky

Homo Sapiens said:


> Out of 100 Rupees Pakistan govt. got from East Pakistan as revenue and foreign currency, 75 rupees were diverted to West Pakistan and 25 rupees were spend in East Pakistan to build some show projects to sooth the resentment. These are such projects.


But, when after Bd got 100 Taka out of 100, what it has so far done during the last 46 years? Almost nothing. Again you are crapping BAL style.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

forget them man case closed


----------



## Dubious

CHACHA"G" said:


> You need to clean this out ……… This is not a propaganda site ……





bluesky said:


> All the threads will be excellent if you yourself do not participate with your shallow knowledge and your knack for twisting the facts. I request you not to destroy every other thread.


No personal attacks please!

@CHACHA"G" 

regime
/reɪˈʒiːm/
_noun_

1.
*a government, *especially an authoritarian one.
"ideological opponents of the regime"
*synonyms: government, authorities, system of government, rule, reign, dominion, sovereignty, jurisdiction, authority, control, command, administration, establishment, direction, management, leadership*
"the military regime controls very carefully what is written"
2.
*a system or ordered way of doing things.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VikingRaider

CHACHA"G" said:


> Why the *butt-hurt* *mofo bongos *using Pakistani Regime instead of Pakistan Govt . in which bongos were part off, ??????????????????
> You need to clean this out ……… This is not a propaganda site …….


What is your problem actually ? Saw you showing anger to Bengalis and also by name calling in few other threads too . What make you over sensitive? Who is insulting your country by telling pakistan regime ? Do not pay attention to words but pay attention to intentions.

If any Bengali used the word Pakistani regime that is not to insult pakistan , but that is to show that they were a part of pakistan once, what is the difference between pakistani regime and pakistani govt ? So stop taking offense of silly matters , and also stop getting agitated without reason !

Now in Bangladesh we call it Hasina regime , now what is the difference between hasina regime and hasina govt ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

BTV Bangladesh television established by Pakistan in 1964.











First song aired by artist Ferdausi Rehman

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## VikingRaider

CHACHA"G" said:


> go away first learn history ,,,,,,,, It was not a regime , a legitimate Govt , In which Bamgali voters casted their votes


I do not feel that I need to learn new history to post here . We always use this word regime for our own legitimate govt . So we are using the word because we consider Pakistan time as a legitimate time , and that's all .
Act like a mature man , and stop taking offense when no one is offending you .


----------



## BHarwana

CHACHA"G" said:


> don't show me the dictionary ………… Election was held in east Pakistan , bangali voters went to vote ………. So dam with all other things it was not a regime...……..
> As you know how regime word in use now a days ,,,,,,,,,,, It is all negative …….
> 
> 
> go away first learn history ,,,,,,,, It was not a regime , a legitimate Govt , In which Bamgali voters casted their votes



Relax bro let me post and let's see if anyone can ever claim that Pakistan looted Bangladesh. History is when taken to mathematics it will become mystery.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VikingRaider

CHACHA"G" said:


> Words matter ,,,,,,,,,, First it was 3 million killing now you guys made it 300000 killings ,,,,,, Words are propaganda ,,,,,,,,,, And I have zero interest in *traitors intentions* go away first learn history ,,,,,,,, It was not a regime , a legitimate Govt , In which Bamgali voters casted their votes...…….. You better stop and stay to your bangaldesi forums , , You guys are not allowed to do *propaganda *on Pakistani forums


Mind your language , here it's you who is spoiling the thread and not others .No one is spreading propaganda here. It's a friendly discussion . And we are trying to discuss in friendly atmosphere !


----------



## PakSword

BHarwana said:


> Relax bro let me post and let's see if anyone can ever claim that Pakistan looted Bangladesh. History is when taken to mathematics it will become mystery.


Very good work Bharwana.

Even I started believing on the Indian propaganda (which Bangladeshis are part of unfortunately) that we looted them before 1971.. 

This thread is an eye opener for me at least.. I believe that Bangladeshis know about this development but they choose to keep silent..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## doorstar

PakSword said:


> I believe that Bangladeshis know about this development but they choose to keep silent.


India took away all that was removable after "liberation"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

CHACHA"G" said:


> don't show me the dictionary ………… Election was held in east Pakistan , bangali voters went to vote ………. So dam with all other things it was not a regime...……..
> As you know how regime word in use now a days ,,,,,,,,,,, It is all negative ……. I will protest against this strongly ……..
> @Slav Defence , @Horus , @waz , @Imran Khan


IF you do not accept the meaning from the dictionary, I do not accept the meanings you pull out of thin air! Lets make it quick: Do you want to be banned from this thread or are you going to behave? Choose one...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakSword

doorstar said:


> India took away all it could remove and carry after "liberation"


Not just before 1971, I remember, Pakistan used to help Bangladesh in times of floods in 80s.. I remember seeing advertisements on PTV asking for help for flood displaced people in Bangladesh..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## CHACHA"G"

Dubious said:


> IF you do not accept the meaning from the dictionary, I do not accept the meanings you pull out of thin air! Lets make it quick: Do you want to be banned from this thread or are you going to behave? Choose one...


and you are a mod ,,,,,,,,, wow let real authorities decide …..


----------



## monitor

Very important thread for all young generation from both Bangladesh and Pakistan . many development was started or planned during Pakistan time for then East Pakistan currently Bangladesh . unfortunately we cannot evaluate them impartially now due to political benefit .

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## CHACHA"G"

doorstar said:


> India took away all that was removable and carry away after "liberation"


they even take fans , tube lights ,,,,,, let alone real heavy industry ……

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

CHACHA"G" said:


> You can call your Govt what ever you want , You can call Your helpers Indians what ever you want ….. But you cannot and should not use word "Regime" on Pakistani Forum...….. simple as that...…….
> 
> Love you bro...…. If I have power I give you +1 for every post ………. About word , bro you know "word Regime" as all negative in current world environment , so I was setting history right and our mod gave me lesson on dictionary ;lol



I told you bro relax. The word regime don't matters. If a regime can give you so much and people betray that regime then who's faults is it regimes or people. Let us be the regime who developed east Pakistan and we were their enemies. I want my Bengali friends to make a thread on how much India or any other nation gave them. Till now I have only touched 10% of development by Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

CHACHA"G" said:


> let real authorities decide …..


@Arsalan bro...Since you are the only other mod I see online....Can you please help give this Pakistani a lesson on temperament and maybe even basic English! If he doesnt behave I will thread ban him as he is being unreasonable! 
@waz bro....sadly, the problem seems to arise from our side this time!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

BHarwana said:


> I think the language movement was not started by Pakistan. It was started by India and Bengali bought the narrative. Apart from that if there was discrimination the level of money being poured into Bangladesh in 10 years is far greater to negate any discrimination.


I personally speak, read and write Urdu because of my upbringing among the Muhajir railway people. But, I think the decision to demand Bengali as the national languages was a necessity in the east. Out of hatreds towards the Hindus, the Bengali Muslims did not learn English or even Bengali until it is about 1930s. So, we were all uneducated Murkh.

Now, suddenly after 1947 when we have started to learn Bengali how could we discard it in favor of Urdu when even there were no teachers to do the teaching jobs in the schools. So, it would have been impractical for us. Bengali itself is quite rich compared to many other Provincial languages of the Sub-continent. It is at least on par with Urdu and Hindi. 

Sometimes. I feel that Pakistan should have remained as one country. But, I do not feel that we should have accepted Urdu as our lingua franca. It would have been just suicide for the people of then east Pakistan. Please do not equate Bengali with Punjabi, Pashto, Bruhi or Kashmiri. Bengali is a fully developed language and the others are not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VikingRaider

CHACHA"G" said:


> I did not tagged you sir , you have your country , enjoy that


Sadly I use this word regime almost every time and use it for a legitimate govt , that's why I was surprised , so replied your message . So i still request you not to take offense for such things ! Intentions are the real things not the words! Thanks and peace!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakSword

@Dubious , can we move @BHarwana 's posts up? I mean this thread should start with his posts where he is mentioning the pre '71 development works in East Pakistan.. That way, people will not have to go through the usual BS..


----------



## Dubious

PakSword said:


> @Dubious , can we move @BHarwana 's posts up? I mean this thread should start with his posts where he is mentioning the pre '71 development works in East Pakistan.. That way, people will not have to go through the usual BS..


Post number?


----------



## PakSword

Dubious said:


> Post number?


I mean all the posts of @BHarwana should move to the beginning.. I don't know if it is possible..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VikingRaider

BHarwana said:


> Let us be the regime who developed east Pakistan and we were their enemies.


Bro if some one is using the word regime that is purely for that govt . It not for enemy or from other sense . Thanks!


----------



## Dubious

PakSword said:


> I mean all the posts of @BHarwana should move to the beginning.. I don't know if it is possible..


Let me see...I think there is a way...But I would prefer deleting the craziness! AFTER another mod has read it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

LASER said:


> No. 5% in Army with just one Major General, 1.7% in Navy and a better 6% in the air force (officer ranks). Numbers suggest 10% of Bengali staff strength in Military.
> 
> View attachment 527405


Not a big deal,rest of all strength of that era was coming from just 4 districts 2 in Punjab and 2 in NWFP.Till 2000 these 4 districts were enjoying lot of Army Jobs,then someone came and divided everything on population of all Pakistani districts.


----------



## BHarwana

Atlas said:


> Bro if some one is using the word regime that is purely for that govt . It not for enemy or from other sense . Thanks!



I know I have no issue with word regime. I love the contrast of regime and development. I am a person of a different thinking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BHarwana

And when they ask you that we gave them no power just tell them who was the first president of Pakistan. When they ask you that you never appointed any one to army just tell them it was you who imposed the first martial law in Pakistan.

Iskander Mirza the first president of Pakistan. Appointed in 1956. From east Pakistan current day Bangladesh.







Thank you. All for your patience. Now will post more after delays.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sine Nomine

@BHarwana check out medical colleges in BD.

*Bangladesh Ordnance Factories* (BOF) was commenced in 1968. It was inaugurated on 6 April 1970.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## CHACHA"G"

*The largest jute processing factory in the world, at Narayanganj, an industrial suburb of Dhaka, was owned by the Adamjee family from West Pakistan.*

@BHarwana , I am trying to find pics of this factory .
@Atlas , @BHarwana , You guys have to read this : specially @BHarwana you will find out great material for your thread ……. I cannot copy past , look at bottom , you will find out many more projects ..
http://www.istampgallery.com/pakistan-on-decade-of-development-1958-1968/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BHarwana

CHACHA"G" said:


> *The largest jute processing factory in the world, at Narayanganj, an industrial suburb of Dhaka, was owned by the Adamjee family from West Pakistan.*
> 
> @BHarwana , I am trying to find pics of this factory .



I have posted the image in the op check it plz.



MUSTAKSHAF said:


> @BHarwana check out medical colleges in BD.
> 
> *Bangladesh Ordnance Factories* (BOF) was commenced in 1968. It was inaugurated on 6 April 1970.



Yes I have much more than that wait. Coming.

East Pakistan agricultural university currently known as BAU established by Pakistan in 1961

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## bluesky

BHarwana said:


> And when they ask you that we gave them no power just tell them who was the first president of Pakistan. When they ask you that you never appointed any one to army just tell them it was you who imposed the first martial law in Pakistan.
> 
> Iskander Mirza the first president of Pakistan. Appointed in 1956. From east Pakistan current day Bangladesh.
> 
> View attachment 527464
> 
> 
> Thank you. All for your patience. Now will post more after delays.


@BHarwana, you are partially correct. There were a total of four from the east who became either the Head of State or the Govt. The first one was *Khwaja Nazimuddin* of Dhaka after the death of Quaid-e-Azam. The 2nd was *Mohammad Ali Bogra *(PM), 3rd was *Hussein Shahid Shrawardy* (PM) and the fourth was *Iskander Mirza* (President). But, the would-be fifth (PM) was not allowed to form the next govt in 1971. He was *Mujib* and Pakistan was divided into two as a result.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BHarwana

Coastal Embankments in East Pakistan project established by Pakistan for flood management. It is the most studied project in the world and save many lives and crops from flood disasters. The project was established with million of dollars nd started in 1961.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## hassan zohaib

BHarwana said:


> Chittagong steel mill Pakistan's first steel mill in east Pakistan 1952.
> 
> View attachment 527340
> 
> 
> 
> Chittagong oil refinery 1963 established by Pakistan in east Pakistan.
> 
> View attachment 527342
> 
> 
> Katpai Dam opened in 1962. Made by Pakistan in east Pakistan
> 
> View attachment 527344
> 
> 
> Adamjee jute mill in east Pakistan 1950 world's biggest jute mill developed by Pakistan.
> 
> View attachment 527345
> 
> 
> Orient Airways 1955 merged into PIA by Pakistan to supply aircrafts and develop airline.
> 
> View attachment 527346


Really a good thread..
Actually develpmnt wasn't issue at all but the perception of commoners of East Pakistan.
The Economic model adopted by Ayub khan was very much devoted to concerted areas. It wasn't like that whole west Pak was developing and it wasn't even like that whole east pakistan was underdeveloped but the areas of both sides were being developed and income inequality was the main problem.
Imo, our golden decade was golden for some regions not for whole pakistan and this sense of deprivation was common between the residents of both Pakistan but issue was excarbated with Bengalis only because they were totally different in their history, language, physique etc.
So econmy wasn't only factor, it may b color n language was at play...


Thanks for the thread. I wanted to post a topic different than this but u gave me impetus.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## VikingRaider

CHACHA"G" said:


> *The largest jute processing factory in the world, at Narayanganj, an industrial suburb of Dhaka, was owned by the Adamjee family from West Pakistan.*
> 
> @BHarwana , I am trying to find pics of this factory .
> @Atlas , @BHarwana , You guys have to read this : specially @BHarwana you will find out great material for your thread ……. I cannot copy past , look at bottom , you will find out many more projects ..
> http://www.istampgallery.com/pakistan-on-decade-of-development-1958-1968/


Okay I will read,I have saved it as book mark. Thanks for this link @CHACHA"G"


----------



## CHACHA"G"

New Dacca Railway Station : Opening April 27 , 1968





East Pakistan Agriculture University , 1961 - 1962 






Pakistan's First Steal mill at Chittagong August 24 , 1967

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## BHarwana

CHACHA"G" said:


> New Dacca Railway Station : Opening April 27 , 1968


@CHACHA"G" now you see stamp collection is good hobby  it tells you a lot about history and stamps is the best evidence you can give

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## django

BHarwana said:


> Lol you cannot prove me wrong here no matter what ever you do.
> 
> All these projects have a date line and history.
> 
> They are worth billions of dollars and this much cannot be produced by east Pakistan's economy. Sorry bro you are stuck
> 
> @django here is nice read for you.


Bro these chaps are a bunch of charlatans, we gave them more than enough yet in return we got Mukhti Bani,,,thank God we are no longer part of any union with them.Kudos bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CHACHA"G"

Pakistan fight against Cancer ,,,,,, 3 centers in East Pakistan(Dacca , Chittagong , Rajshahi)





First Oil refinery in east Pakistan :






*At the independence all JUT mills went into India , Pakistani Govt took earlier possible steps to fill the gap of JUT industry , Pakistani Govt established Jut industry in 1950 *





@Atlas , it wasn't a regime lol





Agriculture : 
The ownership of agricultural land remained one of the most difficult problems in the Bangladesh countryside. During British rule, elite large landowners, many of them absentee landowners, owned most of the land in East Bengal. After 1947 new laws abolished large estates and set limits on the amount of land one person could own. Many big Hindu landlords moved to India, but the wealthy Muslims who bought up their holdings.
The Comilla Model, which began in 1959, has been the most successful and influential example of cooperative agricultural development in Bangladesh. Projects in Comilla District provided more modern technologies to farmers: low-lift water pumps; low-cost hand-dug six-inch tube wells; pilot research on adapting thirty- five-horsepower tractors for rice cultivation; new crop and animal varieties; testing and introduction of such inputs as chemical fertilizers, pesticides, and high-yield varieties of seeds; and new storage and processing technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BHarwana

East Pakistan ordinance factory now known as Bangladesh ordinance factory established by Pakistan with technical assistance from China in 1968

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## CHACHA"G"

Kaptai Dam:
Dam in 1965



Construction Started 1957 , completed in 1962 , Generates 230MW , and It is the only hydroelectric power station in Bangladesh.[2]

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PakSword

BHarwana said:


> Coastal Embankments in East Pakistan project established by Pakistan for flood management. It is the most studied project in the world and save many lives and crops from flood disasters. The project was established with million of dollars nd started in 1961.
> 
> View attachment 527474


Even the name "Pakistan" is written in three languages.

Only today I got to know that Bangladeshis just cry for nothing...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BHarwana

Chittagong Medical College and Hospital.
Established in 1957 by Pakistan and functional in 1960 and further upgraded in 1969.








PakSword said:


> Even the name "Pakistan" is written in three languages.
> 
> Only today I got to know that Bangladeshis just cry for nothing...



What can I say they said we looted them. Man all this development done in just 10 to 15 years is not looting. It is our money they took and still blamed us. I hope this thread is an eye opener for them and they make better decisions for their future away from propaganda. They can bash us all they want but they don't have a reason for that bashing.

Please look at the magnitude of all these projects and tell me Bangladesh economy was so much big that it could manage all this in 15 years? This is unbelievable. My Bengali friends have all the liberty to curse me if I post one wrong project. If today you ask Bangladesh to develop all these projects even with the help of USA or China they cannot do it in 15 years. Under CPEC we are getting much less projects than the development in Bangladesh. Many Indians and Hassina brigade reported This thread because it caters the core issue bro. After all this one can know where the actual fault exists.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## LASER1

MUSTAKSHAF said:


> Not a big deal,rest of all strength of that era was coming from just 4 districts 2 in Punjab and 2 in NWFP.Till 2000 these 4 districts were enjoying lot of Army Jobs,then someone came and divided everything on population of all Pakistani districts.


I wasn't saying it's a big deal. Just pointing out a factual error. Besides, less Bengali men was found to be beneficial in the long run it turned out to be good, given you lost only a fraction of your forces.


----------



## PakSword

BHarwana said:


> Many Indians and Hassina brigade reported This thread because it caters the core issue bro.


What? Who have they reported this thread to?


----------



## BHarwana

@Mage I am not going to argue with you. You are at liberty to say what ever you want I am just saying what was given to east Pakistan a country not bigger than district jhang.

I have not yet finished my project posting so please be my guest and bash. If I am posting any thing out of the context of history be my guest to report me it is your right. But if my claims are backed by history and those buildings exist in Bangladesh then please bare me.



PakSword said:


> What? Who have they reported this thread to?


It is all cleaned now, special moderation asigned and I am thankful to @Dubious for constant moderation of thread and wasting one precious time.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Michael Corleone

Dubious said:


> Yet you keep bringing in the negative?
> 
> If you continue I will thread ban you...You have plenty of threads to flood with negativity!
> 
> THIS THREAD IS SPECIFICALLY for the other side of the story! If you deny it, you are lying coz EVERY story has 2 sides!
> 
> I am going to remove your posts now, BUT IF YOU CONTINUE, depending on the post, you will either be thread banned or warned! Like I said you can vomit your negativity on another thread not this one! If you dont have an ounce of POSITIVE in you, either be a silent reader to learn or exit.
> 
> The choice is yours!
> 
> *THIS goes for EVERY MEMBER IRRESPECTIVE OF YOUR NATIONALITIES!*


look, you're taking this the wrong way, perhaps the message i'm trying to convey isn't being portrayed like i want to, again there was no intention from my side to hog wash pakistan. what i regret is the absolute disregard towards patriotism by that led to the breakup. imo pakistan (in the form it was founded on) shouldn't have happened... hindustan should have been united and if not at the very least pakistan (east+ west) should have been wiser against the conspiracy of india in weakening it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CHACHA"G"

Mage said:


> Suddenly Pakistanis caring about Bangladesh now...
> 
> @BHarwana would you bother to explain why there were such huge income disparities between two wings?
> 
> @Imran Khan told you bro, you are not totally over it either.
> Even Nawaz Sharif had to talk about Bangladesh and the injustices there between 47-71 after being ousted by your supreme court.
> 
> Here's what your current Prime Minister said about East Pakistan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your current prime minister says this, your previous prime minister also talked about it and here some of you chest thumping guys are trying to feel good desperately.
> 
> No one said there was no development in East Pakistan. Heck lots of development happened in the British period also. Now be grateful to the Brits? Look at the development of the eastern wing and compare it with the development of the West Side. How much money from the govt was spent on West side compared to the east side? Anyone justify it please. And why Mujib was not allowed to be the pm after winning the election in the condition set by the military?
> 
> Label us as traitors and feel good about it. That's all you can do now. @Slav Defence @Joe Shearer @waz


Abay teri kiyoon jail bhai …….. Why you got so upset ???????
(From the past)
Jinnah visited East Pakistan on only one occasion after independence, shortly before his death in 1948. He announced in Dhaka that "without one state language, no nation can remain solidly together and function." Jinnah's views were not accepted by most East Pakistanis, but perhaps in tribute to the founder of Pakistan, serious resistance on this issue did not break out until after his death. On February 22, 1952, a demonstration was carried out in Dhaka in which students demanded equal status for Bangla.

And you think we calling you traitor is not fair ….

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

For those derailing the thread continue here: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/west-vs-east-pakistan-separation-debate-on-economical-stand.592453/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------

